# Hyde Video Interview on Images of Christ



## dannyhyde (Jun 13, 2009)

Michael Dewalt of Reformation Heritage Books recently interviewed me about my book, In Living Color: Images of Christ and the Means of Grace (Reformed Fellowship, 2009). [video=vimeo;5125888]http://vimeo.com/5125888[/video].


----------



## Timothy William (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice interview; I agreed with what you said, and it's good to put a voice to a name.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Josiah (Jun 13, 2009)

It was a good interview, Thank you for posting this Rev. hyde.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 13, 2009)

It's locked now for some reason. I put off watching it and now it says it's a private video and you need permission and must sign in to vimeo.

Wah!


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll get that figured out. Not sure why it's "private" now.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 14, 2009)

The video is fixed . . .


----------

